# Salmon River Slam Cookout!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks Chromium! I will bring the Stuff for Smores! I havent had them in years! Also I got the Paper Plates, Plasticware and some Cups...


----------



## bbell3000 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have been reading all that everyone is saying and I cant wait to meet everyone. Hopefully I will be able to learn a few things so i can be a better fisherman. I will be looking foward to this. See you guys there.
Kevin


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

A little off topic, just wanted to welcome bbell3000 to the site and say thank you very much for serving in our armed forces. John


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'll do the chili instead of desert. I'll bring bowls and spoons. Anybody feel like making cornbread?


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

As of 8/23/02, this is what we have: 

Deserts: Gunrod, Quix20
Perch Fillets:	Gone Fishing
Elk Burger:	Solasylum
Elk Steaks:	Solasylum
Side Dish: L80rider
Paper Plates:	Northern Outdoorsman
Plastic Cups:	Northern Outdoorsman
Utensils: Northern Outdoorsman
Chili: Steinfishski
Smores: Northern Outdoorsman
Bread: Broncbuster2
Hamburger:	Chromium
Hamburger Buns:	Chromium




Below are some suggestions if anyone would like to provide these let me know:

Food:
-------------
Cornbread
Waleye
Hot Dogs
Brats
Hot Dog Buns
Fruit Salad (For Steinfishski)
Chips
Ketchup
Mustard
Relish
Onions
Bagels
Cream Cheese
Baked Beans
Potato Salad
Cole Slaw
Cheese
Crackers
Veggies & Dip


Deserts:
-------------
Cake
Cookies
Brownies


Utensils:
-------------
Napkins


Refreshment:
-------------
Pop
Beer
Jello Shots (QS??)


Other things:
-------------
Firewood
Propane Cooker (For the fish fry)
Grill
Pepto Bismal
Tylenol


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'll do the baked beans...


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

OK Steve. I'll put you down for the beans.
Thanks.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Chromium,


I NEVER go to a fishing outing without them!!!! How many people are going and how many will be eating them? We will bring a condiment tray.... Ketchup, mustard, onions, pickels, relish and also veggies and dip.

Can't wait to see everyone again!!!!


QS


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I should be able to make it. I thought it would be back to back fishing trips, but Vacaton Trailor Park screwed up, and now i'm not going until Oct 8-13. 

The date's are Sept 27-29th correct? 

I can see if my wife's mother can make some corn bread, how much will I need if she does? If she's to busy I can bring the Brats. I'll talk with my wife and see if she want's to go, if she does it will be 2 adults. I have my son that weekend so it would be 2 adult's, and 1 child under 12. If she can't go, i'll get my dad to go, and see about my wife keeping my son for that weekend. 

I will be in a tent, that sleep's up to 8, so if anyone need's a place to crash, there more than welcome to. I will be also wading, and if my dad goes, he will be wading as well. 

I'll post again within a couple day's to confirm who's going, how many, and what I will be bringing.

Until then, tight line's all
F4S
Dale


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i plan on attending. i have a place in irons and will stay there unless i fall down and cant get up!  i usually fish at night to avoid crowds so i am not sure about fishing and where. i will probably be by myself. i will hold out to see what to bring.  polarbear


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I'm glad you can make it Polarbear. I know we were talking about getting together....we have been working so many hours lately 
I can't remember if you are married or have a girlfriend....I thought we were going to try to get her to come fishing!?!?! I hope you bring her along. I will help her if she wants!!!!! We have an extra canoe if you want to borrow it.

PS I also have an extra pair of wadders if she needs them ...See you soon
QS


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Does that canoe have Trim Tabs?? 

(I couldn't resist Darrin)


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

N-O. 

I'll be there, 2 adult's ( me and my dad), tenting it, and will be bringing Corn Bread and Braut's (or however you spell it), if nobody else is bringing those. I drink Busch, so i'll be bringing that (2 or 3 thirty pack's). I have room in my tent for 2 or 3 other people if they need a place to crash. We will also be wading the river(s)


F4S
Dale


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

q/s. i am not married and am just talking to someone. i guess that is what you would call it. i wont be bringing her. thanks for the thought. 

at least someone is nice! hehe i didnt get slammed for mentioning a little hunger!


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Dana and I will be there for supper. She said she will make a pot of Potatoe Salad.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Deserts: Gunrod, Quix20
Perch Fillets: Gone Fishing
Elk Burger: Solasylum
Elk Steaks: Solasylum
Side Dish: L80rider
Paper Plates: Northern Outdoorsman
Plastic Cups: Northern Outdoorsman
Utensils: Northern Outdoorsman
Chili: Steinfishski
Smores: Northern Outdoorsman
Bread: Broncbuster2
Hamburger: Chromium / Tangleknot
Hamburger Buns: Chromium / Tangleknot
Baked Beans: Thousandcasts
Ketchup: QueesSalmon / Rivernut
Mustard: QueesSalmon / Rivernut
Relish: QueesSalmon / Rivernut
Onions: QueesSalmon / Rivernut
Veggies & Dip: QueesSalmon / Rivernut
Brats: flyrod4steelhead
Cornbread: flyrod4steelhead
Neapolis: Potato Salad
Jello Shots: Queensalmon / Rivernut


Below are some suggestions if anyone would like to provide these let me know:

Food:
-------------
Cornbread
Waleye
Hot Dogs
Brats
Hot Dog Buns
Fruit Salad
Chips
Bagels
Cream Cheese
Cole Slaw
Cheese
Crackers



Deserts:
-------------
Cake
Cookies
Brownies


Utensils:
-------------
napkins


Refreshment:
-------------
Pop
Beer



Other things:
-------------
Firewood
Propane Cooker (For the fish fry)
Grill
Pepto Bismal
Tylenol


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks again for organizing this John 
Should be a blast can't wait!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

No problem Don. Do you know what the current headcount is? Adults / Kids. Let me know.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I think we were at like 23 adults and 4 kids???? When I recover from this weekend I will recount Nice Avatar, you look like a JUG HEAD...LMAO! At least it makes ya look a little Wiser


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I will be coming solo.

I can bring a case of hotdogs and potatos for baking. I'll bring some firewood too.

Oh man, this thread is making me hungry.

-Chris


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Late addition to the attendance list. Looks like I will be able to join you.

I can bring fire wood.

I also have a propane cooker if needed.

I have some home-made wine I will bring, its an Oregon Pinot Noir. I know. I know.  This is a beer crowd, but what the hey, its a special occasion!

I'll look at the list a little more and will probably bring some other stuff. I may make some pickled jalapeno/carrots this week and bring those to munch on.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Brian,
Glad you are coming. I'll put you down for firewood and the propane cooker. (I know we need one of those, thanks.)

-John


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I will bring my cooking tripod for anyone to use. I'll also bring marinated walleye. 10 more days........

Marc


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I will be coming and bringing all differemt kinds of Pop. Coke, Pepsi, Sprite, etc...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

A member asked if we wanted a Keg or Half Barrel of Beer for Saturday Evening's Campfire/Dinner. At 1st I thought this to be a Bad Idea due to The Dnr and such but then I realized we are all Adults and No one will be driving After the Dinner Sat Night...So what do ya all think? Wanna Chip in for this or do BYOB? If yes on it what is everyone's Flavor Preference?

ALSO....IF ANYONE ELSE NEEDS AN RV SITE FOR THIS OUTING PM ME BY THURSDAY! AFTER THAT I CAN"T GUARANTEE A RV SITE!

TENTS SPACE SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM IF MORE MEMBERS WANNA JOIN US!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Don, it's been years since I crawled under a keg. 1/4 or 1/2 barrel
How many beers are in one?
I would hate to waste it. It would be safe to assume the consumption of at least 100 for Saturday, seeing there's at least 30 of us.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

100?? Isn't that being conservative Ralf? LOL
Waste it? I get it. You're too funny.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

While I don't drink, I certaintly encourage you to consume large amounts of alcohol! I will have my notebook handy in case any future "book material" happens to present itself...


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

A keg is fine with me. My dad is keg drinking fool, lmao. Do they come in Busch? If not I could deal with budlight. I will be bring some Busch in can's rather than bottle's, even though I prefer bottles. Bottle's brake to easy when thrown off to the side. I would be willing to pitch in and i'm sure my dad wouldn't mind.

Yep, I can tell this is gonna be fun.

Whatch's schat oskifer? Am you grunk? Nah.

LOL

F4S
Dale


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't drink and I'm driving between Welston and Baldwin so beer is a bad idea for me anyways. Have at it, whatever you fellas want.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Either way is fine with me. I thought I heard a 1/2 barrel is 6 cases..but that seems low to me.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If anyone has any problems with a keg at the outing: SPEAK UP NOW!!!!

Let me know through either this forum or Private Messages. If you would rather I didn't bring it, I understand, anyone who contacts me through PM will remain anonymous. I have a fairly large tent and I plan on keeping it in there, so it won't be out in the open. 

I know somone's thinking "Oh great, the college kid is gonna turn this into a scene from Animal House!" It's not like that. I'm not trying to turn this thing into a drunk fest. Just making sure there's enough to go around, I'd hate to think of someone making a beer run at 1:30 a.m. after they have already had a few.

Either way, let me know by this Friday.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

A keg is good by me!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm in.....

Ypsi, do you have the means of keeping it cold? A tub or whatever?

Hey Flounder, I think he's talking about you...lol


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)




----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Shoeman,

I will need a tub or something to keep it in, thanks for reminding me. A standard plastic garbage can should do it.

Also if anyone has a tap, that would help out a lot. I'll be getting domestic (Busch, bud, ...etc) so a standard type should do it. Otherwise I'll just rent one when I get the barrel.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Clay,
How about cheese and crackers? (Not the C-Rations crap either) Maybe Coleslaw?
Chocolate Nut roll maybe? Those suckers had the ability to dry up the entire PM.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Light


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

How about "Blue Poison"


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Oh Boy

Flounder for sure


----------

